# detailed down to the rust



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://https://youtu.be/M7rpNXCBtS8

Very beautiful layout, incredible detail !


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Try 




Nice layout, I love the trees.

Harvey C.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Great layout!


----------



## Rons G Rrails (Sep 30, 2013)

*Layout*

You did a lot of nice work in creating your RR world. Thanx for sharing.

Ron


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

WOW, that is CRAZY nice layout... Well done!

Michael


----------

